

Why spectacles is a bad idea. And how you can reverse myopia naturally - fz7412
https://medium.com/@faiz/why-spectacles-is-a-bad-idea-66078a52626c

======
cafard
"Traditional ophthalmology is based upon an assumption that eye is an
immutable optical system."

Wasn't the original use of lenses for exactly the case of mutability, i.e.
correcting presbyopia?

~~~
fz7412
Have you gone through the material thoroughly? Take time to read 'em and also
the files he uploaded on the drive. It makes sense. Also, check this out.
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140513-do-glasses-
weaken-y...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140513-do-glasses-weaken-your-
eyesight)

~~~
fz7412
The link I posted presents a counterview. "Professor Ananth Viswanathan,
Consultant Surgeon at Moorfields Eye Hospital in London, believes the lack of
research is probably down to the absence of any physiological reason why
glasses might damage eyesight. Research needs not only to look for
associations, but for plausible mechanisms." Unfortunately, its not so
convincing enough as the article on medium. Its meant to be an introduction
and to create a mindset. The real stuff is in the files uploaded on the drive

